# **Promise**



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 20, 2006)

Check it out...
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...dID=237  81643

haha i love this song.......


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah this song is cool, I dont' know why it reminds of a Prince song.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_Yeah this song is cool, I dont' know why it reminds of a Prince song._

 
haha same here....... i was thinking the samething


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 20, 2006)

I heard this on the radio and one of the DJ's mentioned it sounded Prince-ish too. It's a cute song.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 20, 2006)

I think it sounds Prince-ish because of the way she's singing the words. The video is very sexed up.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_I think it sounds Prince-ish because of the way she's singing the words. The video is very sexed up._

 
yea. lol pince is sexy lol..........


----------



## SChotgurrl (Nov 21, 2006)

Love this song and the video and the dance moves!!!!!!!! That girl can snake her body like it's no one's business...she reminds me of Aaliyah a lot--but no one can hold a candle to Aaliyah!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Nov 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 

 
_Love this song and the video and the dance moves!!!!!!!! That girl can snake her body like it's no one's business...she reminds me of Aaliyah a lot--but no one can hold a candle to Aaliyah!_

 
yea i know....... got mad moves


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Nov 22, 2006)

Ha ha, I like when she does that old school "Come and Talk To Me" Jodeci move! Yeaaah! LOL


----------



## Kels823 (Nov 23, 2006)

Been playin this song out... LOVE it.. cant wait for her CD on the 5th..


----------



## macface (Nov 24, 2006)

She Reminds Me Of Janet Jackson And Aaliyah


----------



## Kels823 (Dec 7, 2006)

Neone cop the CD yet? Im gonna grab it this weekend...


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 8, 2006)

i was just gonna say the aaliyah comparison...esp. in this video in the black outfit when she's dancing. as much as i like ciara, she is no aaliyah!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 8, 2006)

I got the album. I've only skimmed through most of it, but so far, from what I've heard, it's pretty good. I like her first album, so hopefully I'll like this as well.


----------



## TangoMango (Jan 3, 2007)

I really like it. It has an early 90s feel to it.


----------



## aziza (Jan 4, 2007)

I loooove Ciara's style! She's sexy without being whorish...kudos to her. This is a great song and the dancing is awesome.


----------

